# Forgot Code Search Routine for VIP722 Remote



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

OK, I've done a search for remote codes and after reading several thhreads, I couldn't find my answer.

Just bought a Mitsubishi 60" and have totally forgotton the remote control routine for programming the 722 remote for the TV (and, of course, can't find the 722 manual).

Can someone remind me how to find the remote code for my TV or perhaps over some Mitsubishi from your manual?


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

You can download the User Manual section for the 722 @ http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/documents/receivers/vip722k/default.aspx


----------

